# Gaggia Classic Steam Switch Not Working



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi All. Hope everybody is safe and well.

I was wondering if I could call on the groups experience. I have a 2006 Gaggia classic fitted with a Rex C100 PID. The machine has now developed a fault where the steam switch is not doing anything. The PID just controls around the brew temp set point and will not raise to steam temps. The brew light in the brew switch does not go off to indicate heating heating when the steam switch is operated.

Is it likely to be a faulty with or one of the SSR's. It was working ok a few days ago.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rifik (Jun 26, 2020)

Exactly the same happened to me and it indeed was faulty steam ssr relay. Everything went back to normal after replacing it for a new one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi All. Thanks for the reply @Rifik based on that, I had a web chat with Mr Shades this afternoon.

I opened the machine this eve and observed the SSR's when the mains power is on and the PID is calling for heat the brew SSR led glows bright read. Input To the SSR is 9.37v dc and output From the SSR goes to 234v ac.

when up to set point and the steam switch is operated the led on the SSR comes on but dimly ( about 1/2 the brightness of the brew SSR). Input to the steam SSR is 243v ac and output from the SSR measured 243v ac but the measures temperature displayed on the PID doesn't move

It was working fine a few day's ago.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Update on the issue. Firstly a big Thank you to @MrShades for all his help. The problem turned out to be that one of the red wires connecting SSR DA to SSR AA had vibrated off and dropped to the bottom of the case behind the pump (fortunately it didn't touch the case). All working now.


----------

